# Eddie Griffin Has Major Potential



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

This guy has skills


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I've gotta agree, I'm excited about his potential....He may even be better than Francis when all is said and done


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mduke *
> I've gotta agree, I'm excited about his potential....He may even be better than Francis when all is said and done


I gotta agree, too! Watching him this year , I could easily see he has major potential. Maybe this coming year, we'll all see him break out. Let's hope the injury bug has left this team! :yes:


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

And the scary thing is that he only tapped the surface this year. Next year might be the breaout year for him, and yeah, the boy can play


----------



## The_Yoyo (Jun 4, 2002)

I just hope Rudy T doesnt try to bench him for most of the year like he did this past year


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

To my way of thinking, Eddie Griffin's future success in the league hinges a great deal on his ability to develop a low post game. He has 3 point range, and that is nice, but you don't see too many successful PFs in the league that can only shoot from the outside. There is no doubt in my mind that EG can develop said post moves, I just worry about how long it might take him.

My secret hope is that Griffin hits the weights hard the next few offseasons and puts on a good 25-30 pounds of solid muscle over that period. Then, I think it would be a good possibility that he could man the center position for the Rockets (of course, if we draft Ming, that becomes a moot point).


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RunninRaven *
> To my way of thinking, Eddie Griffin's future success in the league hinges a great deal on his ability to develop a low post game. He has 3 point range, and that is nice, but you don't see too many successful PFs in the league that can only shoot from the outside. There is no doubt in my mind that EG can develop said post moves, I just worry about how long it might take him.
> 
> My secret hope is that Griffin hits the weights hard the next few offseasons and puts on a good 25-30 pounds of solid muscle over that period. Then, I think it would be a good possibility that he could man the center position for the Rockets (of course, if we draft Ming, that becomes a moot point).


Welcome aboard and be sure to visit the Dallas MAVERICKS forum!  

I agree that EG could put on some muscle weight and maybe he can be a PF who actually plays inside the way PFs (guys who had every inside move - like Kevin McHale, the PF who kept his awesome game - inside) used to play inside!


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard and be sure to visit the Dallas MAVERICKS forum!


Thank you. I will be visiting the Mavs board too. I am a diehard Rockets fan, as I was transplanted from Houston when I went to college. But I am currently living in Dallas and the Mavs have quickly become my second favorite team.

If only the Rockets could develop an offense like that instead of the hurry up and wait isolation crap offense it currently sports.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Welcome Raven


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey mduke. I like the cut of your jib. I can see that you are an excellent poster.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

"Eddie Griffin Has Major Potential"

You bet he does... give him some more playing time, some more experience and he's gonna be one bad mutha...(shut yo mouth)... but I'm talking about Eddie...

:yes:


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I love the guy's playing style and he was probably my favorite rookie out of the class out of 2001-2002. I don't care about Pau Gasol, Tony Parker or Shane Battier. Griffin my boy is gonna turn out to be the best out of all of them, Rookie of the year or not.

He has been compared as the next KG; Best of luck to you Rockets fans.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> I've gotta agree, I'm excited about his potential....He may even be better than Francis when all is said and done


Ahhh Hollis. Such big words


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

whyd this thread get restarted????


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The_Yoyo</b>!
> I just hope Rudy T doesnt try to bench him for most of the year like he did this past year


He got cut from the rockets, new jersey signed him as a free agent.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> He got cut from the rockets, new jersey signed him as a free agent.


This post was created 18 months ago...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Ahhh Hollis. Such big words


I was young. I was dumb. Forgive me, sir.:sigh:


----------

